# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Cockatiels  τι τρώνε

## tasos666

οι περισσότεροι δεν θα έχετε πρόβλημα,  στην φύση ζουν κοντά στα νερά (υδροβιότοπους ,κλπ) τρώνε τα περισσότερα σποράκια από κεχρί και ηλιόσποροι τα αγαπημένα τους   
για ισορροπημένοι τροφή  όμως χρειάζονται   καρότα μπρόκολα και μαρούλι που έχει βιταμίνες Α C αλά χωρίς πολλές πρωτεΐνες  για αυτό είναι καλοί οι ηλιόσποροι.
ακόμα πατάτες γλυκοπατάτες βερίκοκα καρπούζι πεπόνι μήλα φασολάκια φρέσκα,μακαρόνια ολικής  φασόλια ξερά μαυρομάτικα  μαύρα πιντο  φλαζολε    πάντα βέβαια βρασμένα  και χωρίς αλάτι 
όλα τα φαγητά μόνο σε θερμοκρασία δωματίου ποτέ ζεστά ποτέ κρύα 
Για να φτάσουμε σε μεγάλη ηλικία το πουλάκι μας  κοντά στον υψηλό μέσο όρο 25-30 χρόνια χρειάζεται οι πρωτεΐνες να είναι στο 22%   πάνω από αυτό κοντά στο 30% τα πουλάκια αρχίζουν να γίνονται επιθετικά .
προτείνω   να μην αγοράζετε σακουλάκια έτοιμα γιατί  έχουν πάρα πολλούς σπόρους μικρούς που τα κοκατιλ  τα βαριούνται και δεν τα τρώνε ,1 κιλό ηλιόσποροι  κάνουν μόνο 2,20 €   τα ειδικά τα μικρά.

Για δύσκολα πουλιά 
όσοι τώρα δεν τρώνε τα παραπάνω τους βάζουμε 50-50% ηλιόσπορους και βρώμη, ένα τσαμπί κεχρί  κάθε 4 μέρες και ένα πολυβιταμινούχο     για νερό για 4-5 μέρες τον μήνα   και ελπίζουμε να φάνε αργότερα  :Cool0008: 
ΔΕΝ δίνουμε ποτέ ζάχαρη  τα κοκατιλ παθαίνουν εύκολα διαβήτη .  
πολύ βασικό είναι και η γυμναστική στα κοκατιλ 
Τώρα σε περίπτωση που είναι άρρωστα και χάνουν βάρος μπορούμε το βραδινό τους  να τα ταΐσουμε με κρέμα για καναρίνια η με σύριγγα η με κουταλάκι 
Στο νορμαλ μέγεθος  το βάρος πρέπει να είναι 100γρ  105 είναι υπέρβαρα  90 αρχίζουν τα προβλήματα


ελπίζω να τα βλέπεται σωστά γιατί   ::    οθόνη 4κ

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Δεν αρκούν οι σπόροι που λες. Πέρα από τα λαχανικά-φρούτα χρειάζονται και ποικιλια σπόρων. Επίσης το βάρος τους μπορεί να κυμαίνεται απο 85-115γρ και να είναι φυσιολογικό. Αυτό εξαρτάται από το μέγεθός του πουλιού οπως και στον άνθρωπο. Άλλο είναι το φυσιολογικό βάρος ενός 2μέτρου άντρα και άλλο μιας γυναίκας 1,50 μέτρου. Το σημαντικό με το βάρος ενός κοκατιλ είναι να γνωρίζουμε το φυσιολογικό του συγκεκριμένου πτηνού και να παρατηρούμε τυχόν απότομες μεταβολές. Τέλος 22 πρωτεΐνη θεωρώ ότι είναι πολύ για κάθε μέρα. Τέτοια ποσοστό δίνουμε συνήθως σε περιόδους πτερροροιας. Στην καθημερινότητά τους ενα ποσοστό 15-20 είναι προτιμότερο

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Επίσης ένα σημαντικό μέρος της διατροφής είναι τα λιπαρά. Σε περιόδους αναπαραγωγης δίνουμε τροφές πλούσιες σε λιπαρά. Στην καθημερινότητα ομως μπορούν να δημιουργήσουν προβλήματα από παχυσαρκία μέχρι και όγκους. Οι ηλιοσποροι, για παράδειγμα, έχουν μεν λίγη πρωτεΐνη αλλά έχουν πολλά λιπαρά. Οπότε δε θέλουμε να δίνουμε σε καθημερινή βάση πολλούς ηλιοσπορους.

----------


## tasos666

το 22% είναι επιστημονικό δεν είναι δικό μου 
2. γράφω για νορμαλ πουλι 100γρ 
3. εσύ μπορεί να νομίζεις  ότι χρειάζονται  πάρα πολλούς σπόρους  αλά το πουλί δεν τους ακουμπά
4.να διαβάζουμε προσεχτικά
5. αυτά είναι από εκατοντάδες σελίδες διαβάσματος  σε συντομία για αυτούς που δεν έχουν χρόνο

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Από τη στιγμή που λες οτι είναι επιστημονικό γιατί δεν παραθέτεις και την πηγή; Εγώ θα σε παραπέμψω στις τροφές harrisons που χρησιμοποιώ οι οποίες θεωρούνται πλήρεις τροφές και η lifetime φόρμουλα που είναι για κάθε μέρα περιέχει 14% πρωτεΐνη και 6% λιπαρά ενώ η high potency που είναι για περιόδους πτερροροιας και αναπαραγωγής είναι 20% πρωτεΐνη και 12% λιπαρά. Σχετικά με τους σπόρους, κάποια πουλιά είναι επιλεκτικά γι αυτό και πρέπει να αντικαταστησουμε τους ηλιοσπορους και το κεχρί με άλλα είδη σπόρων πιο θρεπτικά. Ο Δημήτρης (jk21) έχει αναλυτικούς οδηγούς για όλα τα είδη σπόρων. Αναφέρονται αναλυτικά οι πρωτεΐνες και τα λιπαρά τους. Κάτι ακόμα σημαντικό για τις πρωτεΐνες είναι ότι υπάρχουν διαφορετικά είδη αμινοξέων τα οποία πρέπει να λαμβάνει ένα πτηνό και δεν περιέρχονται όλα σε μια μόνο πηγή. Επομένως χρειαζεται ποικιλία για μια πλήρη διατροφή. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα λιπαρά, για τα οποία δεν ανέφερες κάτι, την ισορροπία ω3/ω6, κτλ. Καλό θα ήταν η διαχείριση να ποσταρει τα θέματα του jk21

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Σημείωση :ο ηλιοσπορος και το κεχρί πρέπει να δίνονται ή σε περιορισμένη ποσότητα ή μόνο ως λιχουδιες

----------


## tasos666

*Cockatiels Can Be Seed Junkies*An all-seed diet greatly increases disease in most parrots and decreases lifespan significantly. But what do we feed a bird whose natural diet is mainly seeds? The cockatiel uses the same natural habitat as the Australian grass parakeets, and the foods it eats are similar, although the cockatiel has also been seen feeding on vegetation and insects. Also, the wild cockatiel’s diet consists of both young and mature seeds of all varieties, even seed crops, much to the chagrin of farmers.
There’s no way to mimic the cockatiel’s wild habitat in the average household. The wild cockatiel eats far more than a pet cockatiel, but it also exercises far more as well. It also doesn’t have a shot at living as long as your cockatiel. So, it’s best to feed your cockatiel according to the research and advice that we use for all parrots; variety is key. Some seed is fine, but supplement it with pellets, cooked diets, nutritious vegetables and fruit. Even though your cockatiel might love seeds, don’t make it the only item in your bird’s dish.
2. _"99% of Indoor plants are poisonous to cockatiels   
3  το ρεκόρ είναι 178γρ
4_  πρωτεΐνες μιας δίαιτας των κοκατιλ  είναι πολύ υψηλή, μπορεί να προκαλέσει προβλήματα ανάπτυξης, ουρική αρθρίτιδα ή τείνει να τα κάνει πιο επιθετικά.
http://www.birdsnways.com/wisdom/ww50eii.htm
5 https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20675547 The mechanical power output of the pectoralis muscle of cockatiel 
6 ψάξτε μόνη σας είπαμε ένα  σύντομο

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα! Τάσο ευχαριστούμε για την συλλογή των βασικών πληροφοριών από τα άρθρα που έχεις αναζητήσει. Θα ήταν πάντοτε καλό να μπαίνουν σαν βιβλιογραφία τα link όλων αυτών των άρθρων ώστε να μπορεί κάποιος που θα θέλει να το ψάξει περισσότερο εις βάθος να έχει ένα σημείο εκκίνησης. 

Παρόλα αυτά, ως κάτοχος πέντε κοκατίλ θα διαφωνήσω στο ότι αφήνουν τα μικρά σποράκια και τρώνε μόνο τον ηλιόσπορο. Προσωπικά τους προσφέρω το μείγμα της versele laga, big parakeets prestige και τιμούν ιδιαιτέρως κάθε σποράκι που έχει μέσα. Πράγματι στη διατροφή τους δεν αρκούν οι σπόροι διότι η πλειοψηφία αυτών είναι πολύ λιπαροί και ενώ στη φύση αυτό θα τους ήταν χρήσιμο λόγω των τεράστιων αποστάσεων που διανύουν και των ποσοστών ενέργειας που χρειάζονται για να το επιτύχουν αυτό, στην αιχμαλωσία μπορεί να αποδειχτεί μοιραίο και να αναπτύξουν fatty liver disease από τα αποθέματα λιπαρών που μένουν στον οργανισμό τους. 

Γιαυτό το λόγο στην αιχμαλωσία ακολουθούμε μία διαφορετική οδό όσον αφορά τη διατροφή τους και τους προσφέρουμε μεγάλο ποσοστό λαχανικών καθημερινά επειδή είναι χαμηλά σε λιπαρά αλλά υψηλά σε βιταμίνες προκειμένου να καλύψουμε τις ανάγκες τους με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο. Μία άλλη οδός είναι τα πέλλετ που ακολουθεί ο Αλέξανδρος. Όπως και να έχει όμως όπως πολύ σωστά αναφέρει παραπάνω και ο Αλέξανδρος, οι ηλιόσποροι είναι μία εξαιρετικά λιπαρή τροφή, δεν ενδείκνυται για καθημερινή και αποκλειστική κατανάλωση σπόρου ακόμα και αν συμπληρώνουμε με φρούτα/ λαχανικά/ πέλλετ. 
Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την πηγή που ανέβασες https://www.petcha.com/what-do-parrots-eat/, πως η ποικιλία είναι το ιδανικό με πρωταρχικό ρόλο να παίρνουν τα λαχανικά/ φρούτα και δευτερεύον ένα καλό μείγμα σπόρων/ πέλλετ. 

Μερικά άρθρα σχετικά με το ίδιο θέμα : 

*Η διατροφή των πτηνών**Η σημασία της ισορροπίας στην λήψη ω3 και ω6 στη διατροφή των πουλιών**Η διατροφή των παπαγάλων Cockatiel**Chop (ανάμειξη λαχανικών και άλλων τροφών)*

----------


## tasos666

το έφτιαξα το θέμα για κάποιον  που έρχεται από μηχανή αναζήτησης  για όποιον δεν έχει χρόνο  ένα τελείως απλό για να διαβάσει  ,αν μπεις και δεις 1000 γραμμές δεν το διαβάζεις  και για τα πελλετ  υπάρχουν πολλές απόψεις  που δεν χρειαζετε να μπλέκει ένας νέος στα πουλιά ,οι εταιρίες να πουλάνε θέλουν

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Καλά έκανες. Χτίζουμε σ'αυτο που ξεκινησες. Γενικά τα πιο ενδιαφέροντα θέματα στο φόρουμ είναι αυτά που γίνεται συζήτηση και παραθετονται πολλές απόψεις.

----------


## tasos666

όλα όσα επιτρέπονται να τρώνε

https://www.queenslanderaviaries.com/bird-safe-food-and-plants/

----------

